# HOWTO: Download porn without your significant other knowing

## funklord

DISCLAIMER: I said without your significant other knowing, but if they're linux savvy, you're doomed, at least with this guide.

The tools you'll need: 

Screen

a console bittorrent client

a website to download torrents from (I had listed one site in particular in an earlier try at this post, but it was moved to the dustbin. I guess you're on your own with this part).  

 Make a hidden directory. This fools most linux noob SOs. You'll want to make it sound somewhat innocuous if the unthinkable happens and the SO finds your porn stash. I made one in my homedirectory like this:

```

cd

mkdir ._backup

```

Download some torrents that sound interesting, and put them in our hidden directory.

Get the tools. I like Shad0w's experimental bittorent client, but any that has a console mode should suffice.

```

emerge bittornado screen -v

```

Let's say we have a torrent named "prettygirlsfullyclothed.torrent", and it's in our hidden directory. Now we start downloading:

```

screen

cd ._backup

btdownloadcurses.py --max_upload_rate 8 --max_connections 30 prettygirlsfullyclothed.torrent

```

NOTE: I set the max upload rate and max connections according to what works well on my system without affecting my web browsing and general net usage. Your mileage may vary.

Now hit CTRL-a and d to detach the screen from your current console.

...

Profit!

Now if you want to see how your download is going, open a console and type:

```

screen -r

```

For a tutorial on screen, go here.

OTHER STUFF:

If you want to hide your web activities and you use firefox (I've never used regular mozilla so I don't know if this works in it or not) you can make another profile and use that one. To do this start firefox with the -p option to open the profile browser, and make a new profile (again, you want to make it something innocuous sounding). When you want to start browsing for porn, start firefox with the -p option, followed by your profile name. For example: 

```

firefox -p profilename 
```

I'm sure there are a lot more complicated or clever ways to cover your tracks, I was shooting for easy to use and straightforward in this guide. Anybody else with good tips, share them!

----------

## SilentGreg

That's rather interesting.   :Confused: 

----------

## nmcsween

This is freaking hilarious, throw this in OTW and watch the fun.

----------

## Rainmaker

ok... good howto. This will come in handy  :Razz: 

Another tip: download to

.__backup/lpt1/lpt1/

This way, if you have FTP open, Windows clients won't be able to connect. (at least IE, don't know about aceftp or something)

----------

## daff

Very handy, gotta try it out sometime, especially with Azureus eating a lot of valuable CPU time.

Interesting: 750 views in less than 3 days, yet only 3 (now 4) replies  :Smile: 

----------

## MaxDamage

Nobody downloads p0rn under Linux. By using this OS all us get incledible sex appeal automagically (well you need to compile it first).

----------

## Cold-Phoenix

Major bug in this topic.

What about viewing said materials without SO discovering, surely a section should be added on second X sessions and things of that nature!

----------

## Aedolon

 *Cold-Phoenix wrote:*   

> Major bug in this topic.
> 
> What about viewing said materials without SO discovering, surely a section should be added on second X sessions and things of that nature!

 

What bug? Subject was about downloading porn. But we need another HOWTO for watching porn!  :Wink: 

----------

## baeksu

There is also a nice command line tool (perl script) for downloading some, eh, visual representations of less than fully robed females (or males, we don't discriminate). It's good for those times when you don't have internet access in your own privacy. It's also quite much faster than simple browsing in collecting lots of pictures.

http://fetchgals.sourceforge.net/

 One caveat, though. The default list of sites it comes with have some very, very unique ones, too. So you better prune down those lists if you don't want to see things that might shock you.

----------

## Corw|n of Amber

```
$ emerge -s fetchgals

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : fetchgals ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]
```

Well, wouldn't anyone make an ebuild for that?  :Very Happy: 

(I don't know how to do it, otherwise this post would contain the code ready to use.)

----------

## Dana Merrick

 *daff wrote:*   

> Interesting: 750 views in less than 3 days, yet only 3 (now 4) replies 

 

Fine, I'll admit it.

I may have seen a pornographic movie.

Once.

*cough*

----------

## H3g3m0n

Might be worth trying to find a way to encrypt the pr0n rather than just putting it into a hidden folder. If somone was to do a locate for somthing that happens to match one of your files you could be in troubble. I know its possible to make file with mount that can be mounted like a drive and im sure there is some way to encrypt them the same way. That way even if they find the file they won't know was it is or how to use it, and if they do then they would need to know your decryption key  :Smile: 

I found a link here with instructions: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Loopback-Encrypted-Filesystem-HOWTO.html

Just make sure you don't run updatedb with it mounted, rember to unmount it and that any histroy files (~/.bash_histroy) are wiped. Might be worth making a script that asks you for the key rather than doing it on the command line in a prompt, that way the key doens't show up in the history at all, and even if somone attempted to recover the harddrive data nothing should show up.

This should stop your p0rn stash from being discoverable even if the person has a high level of linux knollage and suspects the file is suspicious.

Might be a bit extreem for pr0n but i figure if your going to do somthing do it right  :Smile: 

Also worth turning off your browser cache/history stuff in your other firefox profile.

----------

## John5788

i would prefer getting another drive, maybe 20gb should be good enough for ur pr0n urges, mount it under some random location in /usr/ and unmount when ur not using it  :Smile: .

you could also open ur case and hide ur magazines in there if u have one of those cases without an acrylic window, that way theyre all toasty and warm for you when you need them the most  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

 *Aedolon wrote:*   

>  *Cold-Phoenix wrote:*   Major bug in this topic.
> 
> What about viewing said materials without SO discovering, surely a section should be added on second X sessions and things of that nature! 
> 
> What bug? Subject was about downloading porn. But we need another HOWTO for watching porn! 

 

```
screen mplayer -vo aa porn.avi
```

In case of emergency: detach!

perhaps add -ao null for enhanced security  :Razz: 

----------

## JuNix

 *funklord wrote:*   

> btdownloadcurses.py --max_upload_rate 8 --max_connections 30 prettygirlsfullyclothed.torrent
> 
> 

 

Hey if your SO did 'ps -ef' wouldn't they see the names of the files you're d/l?

 :Shocked: 

----------

## log

Another good way is to just make another account. call the account "backup" or something?

anyway, then you can log in to that account whenever you need your porn fix

also, make sure yuo change your umask  :Wink:  hahaha

----------

## andyjeffries

 *H3g3m0n wrote:*   

> that any histroy files (~/.bash_histroy) are wiped.

 

rm ~/.bash_history

ln -s /dev/null ~/.bash_history

 :Wink: 

----------

## Deranger

 *andyjeffries wrote:*   

>  *H3g3m0n wrote:*   that any histroy files (~/.bash_histroy) are wiped. 
> 
> rm ~/.bash_history
> 
> ln -s /dev/null ~/.bash_history
> ...

 

This works too: put "export HISTFILESIZE=0" in ~/.bashrc  :Wink: 

----------

## Zepp

hehe this is pretty funny

----------

## nsahoo

heh .. i thought we had enough built in pr0n stuff already - comes as a standard part in any unix distribution. what happened to those date, strip .. sleep etc. jokes .. ?

----------

## caravela

screen can be used for this or for someting more usefull to like , taking this example , see how you torrents go while you are at work or school , just ssh the machine and resume your screen session, screen -r, or it might came in handy when you need to ssh a machine and you want to run a program that doesn't allows you to exit the ssh session , just create a screen session or create a new terminal window ctrl+a->c , ctrl+space to cicle bettwen ,detach and done, exit. Sceens runs the programs outside screen so they will show up  when you do a ps so you can kill a process without killing the all session.

----------

## Zepp

 *caravela wrote:*   

> screen can be used for this or for someting more usefull to like , taking this example , see how you torrents go while you are at work or school , just ssh the machine and resume your screen session, screen -r, or it might came in handy when you need to ssh a machine and you want to run a program that doesn't allows you to exit the ssh session , just create a screen session or create a new terminal window ctrl+a->c , ctrl+space to cicle bettwen ,detach and done, exit. Sceens runs the programs outside screen so they will show up  when you do a ps so you can kill a process without killing the all session.

 

ya screen is awesome  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nx12

You can also use aaxine inside screen to view pr0nmovies very handy and works on remote terminals. 

That's the UNIXway to watch pr0n on your remote univercity cluster.

----------

## viperlin

sounds silly but better way of using screen IMHO:

```
screen -S torrent
```

then run it inside and detach with CTRL-A-D

then to re-attach run:

```
screen -x torrent
```

using this way helps with multiple screen sessions as you can easily name them  :Smile:  no more having to open all the sessions to find the one you wanted.

----------

## xbmodder

this is cool!

but:

cd /; find|grep pr0n

----------

## Deranger

 *xbmodder wrote:*   

> this is cool!
> 
> but:
> 
> cd /; find|grep pr0n

 

Of course you rename them, something like "Our vacation in Italy"  :Laughing: 

----------

## xbmodder

oktane well you can make some sweet locate script.

what i do i have a system hidden in chroot. i used to have usermode. believe me there are many ways to find this! i will make a better tutorial when i reach america!

MAKE SURE YOU MAKE A pr0n user

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

You mean I can finally download "Weapons of ass destruction" wihout my mommy knowing?? Wheeeeeee!

----------

## viperlin

actually its simple enough to have a dot folder... lol it doesnt show up in usual browsing, etc.

not like theres many people who know how to use unix systems that are going to be parents or employers  :Smile: 

but maybe an AES256bit Encrypted Harddrive (via encrypted loopback) to store the files on then   :Rolling Eyes:   password asked on mount, no hash stored, it merely is able to mount the data if the passphraze is correct, if it isnt, no filesystem detected  :Smile: 

----------

## xbmodder

viperlin... i did so...

though i was forced to choke the password...

i need it to mount fine but display and alternate filesystem

----------

## viperlin

ha ha, you mean one password mounts one drive, another password mounts another drive

you could get away with a bash/md5 script for that, a semi-secure way would be this:

```

#!/bin/bash

#md5 hash for password

SECRET="f4aec63f047ee29b14ac39e9dc684e73  -"

echo "enter your password"

read GUESS

EGUESS=$(echo $GUESS | md5sum)

if [ "$EGUESS" != "$SECRET" ]

then

mount /mnt/fakeplace # (not encrypted, full of bogus files)

else

mount /mnt/crypto # (which then asks for the filesystem password as mentioned above)

fi

```

so i guess if there not too smart you could play them for a fool by putting in a random password it would mount the bogus partition

insert the correct one, it would then ask you for the cryptoloop password

obviously change that password hash to something you will know

```

echo "password" | md5sum

```

----------

## xbmodder

viperlin great idea!

but: 

you could figure it out like pwd and dwp still mount it?

automounter...

----------

## viperlin

well you still need the 20+ character password to mount the encrypted partition, assuming you never give that up, your secure, that was a little wrapper script to fool people into beleving they mounted the hidden one

----------

## Leffe

Random post:

man ls

 *Quote:*   

>        -I, --ignore=pattern
> 
>               Do not list files whose names match the  shell  pattern  pattern
> 
>               (not  regular  expression)  unless they are given on the command
> ...

 

----------

## xbmodder

leffe nice

----------

## CrazyTerabyte

 *Quote:*   

>        -I, --ignore=pattern
> 
>               Do not list files whose names match the  shell  pattern  pattern
> 
>               (not  regular  expression)  unless they are given on the command
> ...

 

This does not "hide" your directory, but instead show exactly where it is. Just do echo $LS_OPTIONS or set or env to see exactly where it is.

----------

## Leffe

 *CrazyTerabyte wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*          -I, --ignore=pattern
> 
>               Do not list files whose names match the  shell  pattern  pattern
> 
>               (not  regular  expression)  unless they are given on the command
> ...

 

And if you use some tricky pattern ;)?

----------

## Sandra

lol  :Razz: 

----------

## gufodotto

cool idea... it convinced me to learn how to use screen  :Smile: 

 :Shocked:  not that I download any pr0n, of course   :Cool: 

----------

## S_aIN_t

ahh.. never thought i would see something like this in tips and tricks.. 

this just proves how versatile linux really is.. :)

----------

## g1um

very nice

----------

## outspoken

just to add my .02 on screen - i use ctrl+a then " to get a menu for cycling through open sessions, its a nice little feature to show you what you have open. when you have a lot of them it helps to name them, use ctrl+a then shift+a to rename a session you are using. of course there are all kinds of options but I start out my sessions with 'screen -AmS <screen name>'

encrypted drive, loopdevices, usbkey and other such stuff - wow you guys must be porno kings. have you considered talking with your significant other about the porn and seeing if its cool or maybe they will watch too? well, maybe youve been caught before and thats no fun.

really what id suggest is not keeping it locally if your THAT concerned, try storing it on a remote machine and stream it or something. burn dvds and watch them in the living room - pictures too! well, just saying if you are really concerned and the other person knows linux a little or can figure things out then what can ya do. =)

one thing though "._backup" is one of the first things id look into. try creating a subdir in an existing folder such as /var/spool/mail/ and name it something like "incoming" so its /var/spool/mail/incoming. you can make that a mount point for your drive or partition if you are going that route as well.

but hey, whatever, enjoy.  :Wink: 

----------

## rohan28

Alternate solution: go out with people who believe in porn.  Works for me... and you can both enjoy it together  :Smile: 

----------

## dhasenan

How about using something like Rubberhose in addition to these steganographic techniques?

If you add a physical hard drive, people can open the box and see it. My computer currently has an open case because I have to run a cable to a hard drive whose screws won't come loose and which is positioned too low for me to get the cable back up to another drive. So I'd just add a five- or ten-gig partition to my 20GB legacy drive, call it a 10-gig, establish an innocuous mountpoint, use Rubberhose if I'm really paranoid (and can get it to run; it's still alpha, I think, and its homepage is down so I'm not sure about its status), and limit SO's access to a different computer with no bad data on it.

----------

## linux_girl

just wondering how mutch of you guys who already has a 

```
(wife|girl frind|somethings others)
```

AND watch porn

 :Razz: 

----------

## linux_girl

when i was a student i made c.prog to mount an encrypted file

there was 2 password : 

1st to mount. 

2nd to trick u into beliving it is mounted (if i get cougth by FBI)

then rewrites and clean evidences like while [true ] dd if=/dev/urandom of=//bla bla ... ;done

u can also harcode password into bin like : ading a getenv(...) to mount.c require knolege in c coding

```

$PORN=true mount -a

$SHELL=root mount -X -X -X #triple XXX ur mission if u wanted ...blabla is to have a root shell...

```

----------

## outspoken

 *linux_girl wrote:*   

> when i was a student i made c.prog to mount an encrypted file
> 
> there was 2 password : 
> 
> 1st to mount. 
> ...

 

good stuff, but if you got caught by the FBI, a trick like this is not going to help. =) (i'm going to guess you were joking here. ;P )

uhm just for the record, i replied to this thread to help out in hidding things, nothing wrong with trying to shift things around. but if people are really concerned about others finding their stuff on a computer i would say burn it and watch it in a home player.

----------

## xbmodder

yeah. that does not work too well. 

i was doing a rsync -av / rsync://served/backup

and a list of all my pr0n popped up :-/

what we need to do is make a file that shows up as a normal file and then the rest is pr0n

like that jpeg hack that came out a bit ago.

Ok i figured out what i am going to do.

in /home/guest/.superconfig

i am going to have a tar stub (like nvidia driver) that  extracts in /var/tmp/.super/

and it has +t with the user xbmodder who is in sudoers. and uses sudo to mount the file at 

/home/guest

so your user has a temporary home directory. then come Ctrl+D it unmounts. We need something that does not show up in mount. Maybe just untar it and cd to that directory? you never know?

----------

## xbmodder

http://xbmodder.us/mediawiki

This is where all the scripts will be hosted. I am looking at a basic encryption script for the files. No compiled junk. If you want compiled junk send it to my email addy:xbmodder@gmail.com and tell me where you want it. I will think about it. Please no uuencode to get files onto the wiki.

----------

## stp_1993

This is stupid. Most relationships fail because of increasing levels of dishonesty.

I suggest you try telling the truth from moment zero.

You'd be surprised how many people appreciate the honesty, much more so than they dislike what you're being honest about.

Have you considered just being honest and telling your SO that you look at pr0n?

If you can have honest, open dialogues about sex, your relationship will be much stronger.

If your SO really cannot deal with you looking at pr0n, and this person is really really firm about this point, I suggest you date someone who isn't a fascist:

```
cp SO /dev/null       # dump SO

grep SO /dev/random    # find a new one

```

[Okay, okay, I know that the actual topic of discussion is merely how to hide yr pr0n, not how to hide yr pr0n from your significant other.]

----------

## Marx

shouldn't it be 

```
mv SO /dev/null      # dump SO

grep SO /dev/random  # find a new one

```

?  :Smile: 

----------

## eGore911

fetchgals ebuild  :Laughing: 

----------

## SuperYak

funny stuff...

How about you determine what O.S. your SO knows how to use best, i.e) WIN vs LIN

Share your p0rn directory on the OS your SO is least familiar with, using either samba or windows filesharing(smb), protected by a username/passwd.

mount/map to the share using the opposite O.S. and disconnect when finished viewing your p0rn.

----------

## killfire

 *xbmodder wrote:*   

> this is cool!
> 
> but:
> 
> cd /; find|grep pr0n

 

probably the most useless use of find imho.... and cd actually...

how about 

```

find / -name pr0n

```

killfire

----------

## jacob's ladder

oh you kids are ssssSSSSSSoooooo smmmmmmarrrt.

----------

## Shadow Skill

This is some funny ass stuff, all the effort put into hiding the files is amazing but I guess nessecary if your SO happens to know how to use Linux.

----------

## CrazyTerabyte

 *JuNix wrote:*   

>  *funklord wrote:*   btdownloadcurses.py --max_upload_rate 8 --max_connections 30 prettygirlsfullyclothed.torrent
> 
>  Hey if your SO did 'ps -ef' wouldn't they see the names of the files you're d/l?

 I usually download torrents with this line (using net-p2p/bittorrent client):

```
screen -S bittorrent launchmany-curses --max_upload_rate 20 .
```

Notice the . at end of above line. I first cd into my download dir, then I run above command.

There are other topics about which torrent client is better. Take also a look at net-p2p/rtorrent.

And for downloading lots of sequential files, nothing like this:

```
curl --create-dirs http://www.example.com/[01-09]-[1-10].jpg -o "#1-#2.jpg"
```

This can be read by other users running ps though. And I have no idea on how to avoid that. But it can be avoided using wget:

```
wget -i file_with_urls.txt
```

or

```
something | wget -i -
```

----------

## synss

... and what about: do not make SO root and 

```
man umask && echo "umask 077" >> ~/.bashrc
```

```
man chown && chown -R `whoami`:`whoami` ~/*
```

```
man chmod && chmod -R o-rwx ~/*
```

? Linux is supposed to be somewhat secure in this regard.

(or change ~/* to ~/pictures/my_hardcore_pornography for the matter, you can as well share directories with SO for your wedding pix with mount --bind or hardlinks or in a dummy account in /home, with owner `whoami`:users and what not)

----------

## Dralnu

Just for people to know:

Open another terminal (tty), and:

emerge fbida

fbi is a command-line viewer. You might could work it around to not need a tty, but I havn't been able to do it.

mplayer -vo ggi -ao /dev/null path/to/video

to hide the files, just stick it into src directories, name them .keep (you will need to rename them to start them, but oh well. Use convert to switch them all to a good, single type, then alias it/script it into the rest), and then just remember where they are.

But, the big thing here is FBI - its a great program, and gives you a good quality photo.

----------

## pteppic

I wondered why there were so many threads on encrypting hard drives, the view count of this thread reveals all.

----------

## Suicidal

I cant believe this hasn't been stickied yet

----------

## anthrax_

omg what a stupid topic xD. You must be very bored  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dralnu

 *anthrax_ wrote:*   

> omg what a stupid topic xD. You must be very bored 

 This is a very useful topic, I will have you know!

Oh, he forgot encrypted USB flashdrives, too. Might wanna mention that somewhere in there  :Wink: 

----------

## justwantstohelp

I recommend using encfs and fuse rather than encrypting the enitre file system. It may not be as secure, but it's faster and easier for a pre-existing install.

----------

## apyh

i love being able to check my torrent's status from work, and i've come to use rtorrent (http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/), it's a much better ncurses based bittorrent client and it's in portage already.

you can also tell updated to ignore your hidden directory by using the PRUNEPATHS in /etc/updatedb.conf

----------

## shazam75

excellent tip(s) -thanks!!   :Cool: 

----------

## funklord

I haven't updated the HOWTO in a while, and in the meantime, I can't get my different-profiles trick to work anymore. I'm using Firefox 2 and I'm pretty sure it didn't work in 1.5 either. Does anybody know how this works with the newer versions?

----------

## Ejunkie

you could make with dd a file of lets say 10gb, formated als ext3 and than mount it and when you dont need it anymore unmount it, its also use full for transporting the movies to friends of if you need to get rid of the movies delete one file and gone is it.

----------

## Dralnu

 *Ejunkie wrote:*   

> you could make with dd a file of lets say 10gb, formated als ext3 and than mount it and when you dont need it anymore unmount it, its also use full for transporting the movies to friends of if you need to get rid of the movies delete one file and gone is it.

 

++

I was configuring my kernel and saw this thing. Forgot the term for it, but it definatly is a good option for such an endevor.

----------

## CrazyTerabyte

 *Dralnu wrote:*   

>  *Ejunkie wrote:*   you could make with dd a file of lets say 10gb, formated als ext3 and than mount it and when you dont need it anymore unmount it, its also use full for transporting the movies to friends of if you need to get rid of the movies delete one file and gone is it. I was configuring my kernel and saw this thing. Forgot the term for it, but it definatly is a good option for such an endevor.

 It is called loopback device. IIRC, you mount it using:

```
mount /path/to/file /mount/point -t ext3 -o loop
```

I've used this command a few times to mount ISO images without burning them on CDs. I've even mounted a Knoppix compressed loopback image from inside an ISO image that I mounted as loopback.

I think there is a howto at http://gentoo-wiki.com/ about how to mount an encrypted loopback image. Of course, there are other similar howtos elsewhere on Internet.

----------

## Dralnu

 *CrazyTerabyte wrote:*   

>  *Dralnu wrote:*    *Ejunkie wrote:*   you could make with dd a file of lets say 10gb, formated als ext3 and than mount it and when you dont need it anymore unmount it, its also use full for transporting the movies to friends of if you need to get rid of the movies delete one file and gone is it. I was configuring my kernel and saw this thing. Forgot the term for it, but it definatly is a good option for such an endevor. It is called loopback device. IIRC, you mount it using:
> 
> ```
> mount /path/to/file /mount/point -t ext3 -o loop
> ```
> ...

 thanks, thats what I was thinking of.

Use a loopback device under a hidden name. That would be about as inconspicuous as you could get, plus you might )never messed with this before) compress it quite a bit to save space, as well.

----------

## CrazyTerabyte

 *Dralnu wrote:*   

> Use a loopback device under a hidden name. That would be about as inconspicuous as you could get, plus you might )never messed with this before) compress it quite a bit to save space, as well.

 

There is a cloop module used by Knoppix live-cd. I'm not sure if it is on kernel, and I guess it does not allow write on cloop-mounted device. But you can look at FUSE (Filesystem in user-space), maybe it does have support to something with compression.

Three comments, though:

1. JPG and videos are not very compressible.

2. This technique is not very hidden, because a simple "mount" or "cat /proc/mount" will reveal the file. Oh, you mean only mounting it when needed? Ok, then.

3. ext2/3 (as well as some filesystems) has an utility to resize the filesystem (it is called "resize2fs" for ext2/3).

----------

## Dralnu

 *CrazyTerabyte wrote:*   

>  *Dralnu wrote:*   Use a loopback device under a hidden name. That would be about as inconspicuous as you could get, plus you might )never messed with this before) compress it quite a bit to save space, as well. 
> 
> There is a cloop module used by Knoppix live-cd. I'm not sure if it is on kernel, and I guess it does not allow write on cloop-mounted device. But you can look at FUSE (Filesystem in user-space), maybe it does have support to something with compression.
> 
> Three comments, though:
> ...

 

Ever bit counts.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. This technique is not very hidden, because a simple "mount" or "cat /proc/mount" will reveal the file. Oh, you mean only mounting it when needed? Ok, then.

 

Yeah. Don't keep it mounted constantly. That would be like keeping /boot mounted all the time - pointless and somewhat dangerous.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. ext2/3 (as well as some filesystems) has an utility to resize the filesystem (it is called "resize2fs" for ext2/3).

 

Um, ok? Anyways, that would be interesting to mess with. Could move it to another drive if you need the space, then resize it later..

----------

